
Http subversion URLs should be discontinued in favor of https URLs - WillyOnWheels
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2017-December/thread.html
======
zaarn
It seems that the pro-https side argues "but it would be confidential against
most hackers and also HTTPS!!!" while the anti-https side argues "but a
statelevel attacker could still hack it so it's not 100% secure thusly a bad
idea".

It would probably help if both sides actually tried to argue and discuss this
instead of digging into the trenches and firing potshots at eachother.

